# Electric step not fully retracting on autotrail? Any ideas?



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

We have a 2008 autotrail cheyenne and the electric step normally would retract fully when the cab doors are locked. But it has started sticking part way out unless I 'assist' it with a shove......
Any suggestions with this? 
Regards
Ruth


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Is it free for road dirt etc, has it got a sargeant PSU ?


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Very likely just to be dirt ingress. (also stated above)

Get down and dirty.... Clean it and lubricate it with the recommended Lube' ... I use a spray on Lithium grease. Lightly...Don't go nuts.

Should then work like something bought out of a shop. :wink: 

Alex B...


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

If its a Sargent PSU it could also be the controller causing it, if that's the case the guys at Sargent are extremely helpful indeed.


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you. I'll go get the overalls on...
Yes I've got a Sargent psu. .....


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

If the lube doesn't work I'll give them a ring.. Thanks again..


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

The movement is adjustable and I believe there is a thing called a poly fuse involved.

If you got onto the Sargent website it explains under the dealer section the step action and adjustment.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

It's usually dirt and grit from travelling that stops the movement sooner than it should. Clean and lube as previously advised.

JohnW


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Autotrail step*

Hi,
I know everything points to road dirt etc, however when our step would not fully retract on using the central locking I cleaned and oiled the step and it made no difference.

On further investigation it turned out to be that the leisure battery was discharged. Had the same problem a few times and after we replaced the leisure battery it was fine. So would check the voltage on the leisure battery just to make sure that is not the problem.

Nidge


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Autotrail step*



nidge1 said:


> Hi,
> I know everything points to road dirt etc, however when our step would not fully retract on using the central locking I cleaned and oiled the step and it made no difference.
> 
> On further investigation it turned out to be that the leisure battery was discharged. Had the same problem a few times and after we replaced the leisure battery it was fine. So would check the voltage on the leisure battery just to make sure that is not the problem.
> ...


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Autotrail step*



DJP said:


> nidge1 said:
> 
> 
> > That's odd, our step would not work when the VEHICLE battery had collapsed.
> ...


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you to all suggestions. I've been out and given it a good squirt with the recommended lube and all seems back to normal so a big THANK you........and Happy new year....


----------

